# Advice for a REALLY LONG driveway



## uniquesolutions

This year we're going to start breaking ground for our house. One of many problems facing us is how to keep our road (driveway?) clear. Our road is around 3200' long to a private road. If the people there go south for the winter, we've got another 2000' to clear.
Our road is narrow, native soil, through the woods, with drainage ditches on either side. Trees come up to the drainage ditches. Because of it being a right of way, we can't make it any wider. Oh yeah, it also has a couple of fairly steep sections.
I don't think a plow would work, I don't know if there is enough room on the sides to push the snow.
I also don't think it will be possible to keep the road clear enough (both ice and snow) to be able to drive up there with our work truck all winter long.
What I've come up with is this; Get some type of vehicle with a snow blower that would carry two people and "groceries". Park it at the start of the road. When we come home at night, leave our work truck at the start of the road, transfer our stuff to the "snow blower vehicle" and "blow" our way up to the house. The next morning, "blow" our way back to the truck.
I've considered snowmobiles, but would then need to tow a sled, and I would really like an enclosed vehicle.
I've also considered a UTV, but I'm worried that they won't really be able to handle a snow blower up front for that much work.
Did I mention we're on a really tight budget?
My guess it that I'll have to heavily modify some type of vehicle, and the snow blower will have to either have it's own engine or be hydraulically powered off the vehicle, again, something "homemade" or at least home modified.
Has anyone had any experience in keeping a road this long open?
Any vehicle suggestions?
Am I right about not being able to use a plow?
I've seen the website for a truck mounted snowblower. Seems really heavy, and expensive. I'd probably get a blower meant for a tractor and convert it.
Thanks,
Art


----------



## SnoFarmer

How about some pics of the drive?

You say your on a tight budget, yet you want a special purpose vehicle just to clear your drive?

I. Hire a professional to do the work.
2. Get a truck mounted snowblower.
3, Get a V plow and a snowmobile.
4. Get a snowcat.
5. get a pay loader
6. Get a road-grader it will clear the drive from snow and you can grade the drive in the summer.

It sounds like your budget is only as tight as you say it is.

New house in the country,a big lot and long drive, I think you can afford it.


----------



## uniquesolutions

*Afford it???*

Well, we bought 26 acres (just woods) with an inheritance. It was relatively cheap because of the long right of way. We're building ourselves, 1000 sqft non electric house, wood heat, propane refrig and lights.
Took us four summers to put in the road. Native fill because we don't have the $4000.00 to put down 3" of gravel
I'm 60, and will work until I die (no retirement other than social security).
Having said that, you'd be surprised what you can do with very little. We've managed to buy a 1988 dump truck and a very used Terimite mini-backhoe.
Hire someone to plow 5000' of road? With what?
Same for the specialized vehicle, if I thought our work truck could plow that much, I'd use that, but it's a one way road, no turning around to the end. If you have trouble, your in deep trouble.
Didn't think I'd have to end up defending myself. Sorry I asked the question and intruded on your forum.
Art


----------



## DeereFarmer

I say you need an old tractor with a big honking snowblower on the front. That was you can maintain the road year round. I would love to see pics if you have them. Sounds like a really cool place.


----------



## SnoFarmer

ART,

I can be rather blunt at times.
Feel free to intrude all you want.
You left out *allot* of info don't you think?

I'll use your first post but having read your 2nd post we find out you own a DUMP TRUCK. & a mini back hoe. Put a plow on the dump truck get a set of chains for it and add some weight.


uniquesolutions;388597 said:


> This year we're going to start breaking ground for our house.
> Congratulations.
> One of many problems facing us is how to keep our road (driveway?) clear. Our road is around 3200' long to a private road. If the people there go south for the winter, we've got another 2000' to clear.
> Who keeps this section clear now? Can you Hire them to do yours?
> 
> Our road is narrow, native soil, through the woods, with drainage ditches on either side. Trees come up to the drainage ditches. Because of it being a right of way, we can't make it any wider. Oh yeah, it also has a couple of fairly steep sections.
> I don't think a plow would work, I don't know if there is enough room on the sides to push the snow.
> 
> I'm still at how the people down the road keep it clear now?
> Folks out in the country usually do not sweet some snow pushed off of a road. So I don't know how much of an issue this is.
> 
> It is your privet road, your driveway? Right? So, who is going to be coming the other way on a snowy narrow drive out in the country?.
> 
> I also don't think it will be possible to keep the road clear enough (both ice and snow) to be able to drive up there with our work truck all winter long.
> Probably not.
> 
> What I've come up with is this; Get some type of vehicle with a snow blower that would carry two people and "groceries".
> Get a snowblower for your dump truck?
> 
> Park it at the start of the road. When we come home at night, leave our work truck at the start of the road, transfer our stuff to the "snow blower vehicle" and "blow" our way up to the house. The next morning, "blow" our way back to the truck.If you did that you can have your wife drive the truck up the road behind you.
> 
> I've considered snowmobiles, but would then need to tow a sled, and I would really like an enclosed vehicle.
> At your age! A snowmobile I know you sound like your in great shape but we're not getting any younger are we? Plus how are you going to get your wife to think this is a good idea?
> 
> I've also considered a UTV, but I'm worried that they won't really be able to handle a snow blower up front for that much work.
> Did I mention we're on a really tight budget?
> Yup.
> 
> My guess it that I'll have to heavily modify some type of vehicle, and the snow blower will have to either have it's own engine or be hydraulically powered off the vehicle, again, something "homemade" or at least home modified.
> Most are driven that way/ Engine,Hydraulics.
> Has anyone had any experience in keeping a road this long open?
> Yes.
> Any vehicle suggestions?
> Your dump truck.
> 
> Am I right about not being able to use a plow?
> No
> I've seen the website for a truck mounted snowblower. Seems really heavy, and expensive. I'd probably get a blower meant for a tractor and convert it.
> There heavy and expensive also.
> Thanks,
> Any time.:waving:
> Lighten up, winter is a long way off..
> Art


Hey, Welcome.


----------



## weldit

Get an old county plow on your dump truck, they are cheap and wide, you might be able to extend the right side so the snow goes farther off the road, or just drive faster and it will go quite a ways, the local county plows occasionally hit my house with snow and it is about 75 feet off the road!


----------



## uniquesolutions

Our "driveway" is 3200' long, through a woods. That ends on the end of a private road that's about 2000' long. One full time resident on that road. They use a tractor with a snowblower on it, but it's rear mounted (to drive off the PTO), so you have to drive backwards to use it. That's okay for the distance they go, I can't imagine doing 5000' of road backwards on an old tractor, since those people intend to be gone during the winters by the time we get the house done. No other full time residents.
The dump truck is one of the small units, basically a dually pickup with a dump body. Rear wheel drive. Not sure it's weight capacity, probably around 2 tons. Don't know how it would be with chains and weight. Now when it's empty it gets stuck on a slight incline if the road is just a little muddy.
My concern with the plow is where the snow is going to go towards the end of a long winter. Some areas of the road are quite narrow (between the trees) or the roadway is lower that the surrounding ground. Just the drainage ditches on each side.
I'm also concerned about the road icing up after the snow packs down. I've thought about trying to put sand down instead of salt.
My wife's really into this, actually she started this idea (of living up there), and we work together in our remodeling business (fifty years old and she's hell on wheels when it comes to demolition). 
But you're right, what we can do in our 60's probably won't be as much fun in our 70's and 80's, but you never know, we've got a guy out on the main road that plows his driveway with an old military jeep and rides an ATV, or I could get run over by a beer truck next week. For now, I'm planning on being old and tough. I'm pretty good at the old part, got to work on getting tough.
Here's a hint - when your wife works with you, it's much easier getting new tools, because it makes her work easier too. Probably 80% of the time it's my wife that wants to get a new tool
Thanks,
Art


----------



## killed300ex

I would look into getting a tractor with a cab and rear mounted snowblower. Maybe you could sell your tractor and upgrade to a kubota l35 l39 or even a l48. They are all backhoes that are detachable within a minute or two and you could then use a rear mounted snowblower on the back and maybe rig up a plow on the loader. I think this is the way to go for your situation. Then in the summer time you have a rig that can grade the drive and something that you could also use in your small remodling buisness. Maybe even expand to light landscaping ect to pay it off.
Evan


----------



## Quality SR

The tractor with the blower sounds like a good idea. All the snow you guys get up there, a plow wont be worth it. Especially on a road. With the blower you wont have to worry about running out of room.


----------



## weldit

There are also kits that convert a rear blower to front mount and they run a long pto shaft under the tractor, there is also a gear box on the back that changes rotation to allow the front facing blower to spin the right way. You say you could heavily modify something, how about a blower on the front of an older tractor with is own motor, any car motor would do plus it would have electric start!


----------



## scjjcj

New house in the country,a big lot and long drive, I think you can afford it.[/QUOTE]

Nice. The guy asked a legitimate question. His personal situation is none of your business. If you have nothing goood to say don't say anything at all.


----------



## theonlybull

how about a plow, and a blower that mounts on the front of your lil' backhoe, with a good set of chains they'll push alot, then use the blower in heavy snowfalls, or to work the banks back every couple storms. maybe pick up a small chevy tracker/suzuki sidekick (2 door), throw on some good 235's, and you've got yourself a cheap, road legal 4 UTV, with an inclosed cab and heater


----------



## bribrius

simple. old bulldozer. nothing simpler for clearing a mile long trail in the woods. and trust me. if you really to turn it around on that one lane road it will find room.


----------



## bribrius

yep. bulldozer. old retired bulldozer.


----------



## SnoFarmer

bribrius;391228 said:


> simple. old bulldozer. nothing simpler for clearing a mile long trail in the woods. and trust me. if you really to turn it around on that one lane road it will find room.





bribrius;391229 said:


> yep. bulldozer. old retired bulldozer.


 I know things are slow right now but you don't need to talk to your self.  lol

He will tell you what he told me. "Did I mention we're on a really tight budget?"
So, I bet the Dozzer would bust the budget?

He is looking for something that cheep and easy? Did you catch the part where there is no place to put the snow as he is concerned with pushing the snow off of the road

"Our road is narrow, native soil, through the woods, with drainage ditches on either side. Trees come up to the drainage ditches. Because of it being a right of way, we can't make it any wider. Oh yeah, it also has a couple of fairly steep sections"

If you read his posts it sounds like he wants to build it him self with stuff he has laying around. Using any of the equipment he already owns won't work and spending $$ on something is out of the question also

Sounds like he is going to mount a couple of 2stage 8hp Arens snow-blowers to the front of his truck. You can't push the snow off of it but you can blow it in to the woods.


----------



## SnoFarmer

scjjcj;390770 said:


> New house in the country,a big lot and long drive, I think you can afford it Nice. The guy asked a legitimate question. His personal situation is none of your business. If you have nothing goood to say don't say anything at all..


[/QUOTE].[/QUOTE]

Nice 
You should see it when I'm mean 
I still stand behind what I said.

Personal situation? His Q. tells us about part of his personal situation so does his answers.

A house in town, a second house in the country, a prosperous business with equipment.
I think he can afford it! 
The phrase- Penny pincher- comes to mind.
:roll eyes: I was being nice I was thinking something else.

Anyways I think he wants a uniquesolution of his own.


----------



## murray83

SnoFarmer;391241 said:


> He will tell you what he told me. "Did I mention we're on a really tight budget?"
> So, I bet the Dozzer would bust the budget?


Awwww so a D8 is out?


----------



## murray83

Well if money is the decision point perhaps an older farm tractor with a used 8-9' blade up front.

That should run under 5 grand.


----------



## RLM

My wifes uncle lives down by you in Coneus, back in the hills though not on the lake. He plows the road with a pick-up, a F 150, till they destroyed it, now a 250. Both were/are 4x4 (a must), he also has an open ROPS tractor with a loader (60-80 hp) size, not huge. A V-plow wouldn't be a bad option either. Find someone (or a couple of someones) local with a loader, or a farmer with a tractor who would be willing to come in if needed. Stake the hell out of the roads or put reflectors on trees, or somthing to mark the road well.


----------



## bribrius

hair drier and long extension cords. hell be all set then. just will have to be sure to put studded tires on da truck. or run da hair driers off the truck alternator.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just curious, if this is a primary residence, has the township given any recommendations--requirements--on the width of your driveway so they can get a fire truck up your drive in the case of a fire?

This might help out with what you do with the snow that gets plowed. Most townships here in MI have a requirement that it must be at least 10 or 12' wide. 

SF, you're mean? Can't even imagine what some of the members think about me then.


----------



## murray83

I too thought that a rural driveway/access road was to be a certain width for emergency vehicles in the code but that may just be a regional thing.


----------



## Grn Mtn

look up Quality Lawn and Landscape, he plows in your area and could probably help out.


----------



## ketchn

*Get a UTV on traks*

Instead of plowing, get a UTV on tracks such as a Yamaha Rhino, Polarus, Kawasaki Mule or any of the many others. For tracks try something like the Litefoot tracks at www.litefootatv.com . Leave a small snowblower or your terrimite at the start of the road so you can clear an area for your truck and hop in your UTV with the heated cab and drive in comfort the mile to your new house. Sometimes a rig like that is for sale used.


----------



## Brynwood

*Did you find a solution?*

It's been a couple of months since the last post, did you decide what to try? I ask because we are in very much the same position (although on the other side of the country, Inland Northwest). Our driveway is 3000 feet, with three small hills along the way. I graveled the drive last summer, and a friend plowed it with his plow truck this last winter. Unfortunately, he won't be able to do so this winter, so we need a another option. The obvious thing would be to get a plow truck, but I also need something to plow around our house and garage - a truck would be too big to fit between the buildings. We can shovel again, but our roofs can dump 4 feet of snow at a time and it's a lot to shovel when you're trying to get to work. Ours is also a tight budget and I'm hoping we can find the right solution without a lot of trial and error.

Any idea if an ATV with plow could handle 1 -2 feet of snow, about a 15 degree slope, gravel for 3000 feet? Cold work, but if it could do it we could use it for around the house and garage as well.

Thanks.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's not that hard to figure out is it? 

Brynwood,
How much did you pay to have your drive plowed last winter?

Get a plow truck and a snow blower.

Tight gudget and you want a ATV? They cost as mush as a used truck.

Now that we have dug up the dead horse let's kick it around for a while. 


Tight budget??

These people are just cheep?

One has a vacation home in the woods not sure about brynwood?

If you can afford land and a house with a 3000ft drive had it covered with gravel and hired someone to plow it for you.

what I'm saying a tight budget for you may seen like a lot to someone else.

It looks like you just liked the thread and you did not want it to go away or you would have asked your own Q? JMO:waving: 


p.s. welcome to plowsite!, but I think you have been here before?


----------



## Brynwood

Thanks for the feedback, SnoFarmer. Actually, this is not only my first time on plowsite.com, it's the first time I've joined a forum. I can certainly post a new message if you think that's more effective. Open to ideas, just thought the guy that asked the question first might have decided on the way he's going.

I guess by "tight budget" I mean that, like a lot of people, the money we have needs to be spent judiciously - if we spend on a particular thing, we can't spend on something else, and there is a limit. Makes sense, right? In this case, I'm really trying to avoid a costly mistake that would require more time and money spent later. If I weren't on a "tight budget", meaning funds were more or less unlimited, I would probably just go out and buy a new skid steer with tracks, or a fancy Kubota with heated cab or...? But, you're right, what money we have, while limited, is a lot to others. We are in no position to retire, and like UniqueSolutions I will probably need to work until I'm bed-ridden (I'm hoping it never comes to that, when the time comes I hope to crawl off into the woods), but still, for the most part we live like kings in this country. I've lived in some very poor parts of the world and know that we have it good here. Heck, we're on the Internet having a discussion about what kind of machine will best ease our already enhanced lives! I won't complain.

Last winter a buddy of mine plowed for free (ok, I gave him the occasional case of Keystone and a few guitar lessons), but he happened to have been laid off from work temporarily and that is unlikely to be the case again this winter. So, I'm trying to see if there is a vehicle that might serve multiple purposes: plow the driveway and between the house and garage (a snowblower won't work in this case, borrowed one and tried it already), collect wood, move rocks and gravel, etc., while being reliable and low maintenance (if possible). I'm trying to do this while spending as little as possible. Last winter was our first winter here, we're new to this lifestyle and, yes, this is our permanent home.

You may be right that a plow truck is the best way to go, but then I'm still left with the house/garage snow. We can shovel again if that's what it takes and maybe that's what it'll take. I hope not. So, yes an ATV can cost what a plow truck costs, but if it will actually plow the snow we get on the driveway, it strikes me that it's the better choice. 

I'm getting the sense that there is no "right" answer, that we'll just have to try whatever seems to be the best option at the time. Thanks for your help, though.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I know I seemed a little ,,, well... short... We get a few folks who like to troll...lol.
A new thread may get you more responses than this one.
You will find a lot of good ideas offered here by folks who have tried a lot of different ways to move snow.

I'm leery of the ATV idea, while it may be the answer for between your house and garage I don't think it is up to the job of clearing your drive.. Maybe some landscarping so a snowblower would work? I hate shoveling.....

A small tractor like you mentioned may be what you need as you can get more use out of it year around but will it fit between the house and garage?.

Budgets, I agree, we are lucky here.

Some want to do things on the CHEEP no mater what.
But if you go to cheep your reliability will suffer.
Do you want the drive cleared or do you want to work on your equipment?

While their may be no right answer their are answers.
some ways work a lot better than others.


----------



## Brynwood

Thanks, again. I'll try posting a new thread. In the meantime, I think you're right about the ATV. The more I think about how much snow we got, the more absurd an ATV sounds. Some of our roadside berms (from the plow truck) were 4-5 feet high. I don't reckon an ATV is going to do well with that kind of snow load - just wishful thinking on my part, I guess.

Maybe a small tractor _is_ the way to go, there is about 14 feet b/n house and garage so a tractor should fit fine. Only trouble is the gray market ones I'm seeing are about $10K or more. So, I'm back to thinking an ATV (around the house and general utility), plus a plow truck for the driveway. That should come in under about $8K. Unless...how about an ATV with a front-mount snowblower? I saw reference to one, a Sno-Hogg I think, but don't know what they cost.

I'm in full agreement about reliability, btw. I definitely don't want to be working on the equipment, if I can avoid it. Especially if it's -10, dark and snowing.

I'm glad it's only July.

Cheers.


----------

